# Misophonia



## Rae3313 (Sep 18, 2012)

An audiologist is wanting to diagnosis a child with Hyperacusis and Misophonia.  I have found the ICD 9 code for Hyperacusis (388.42), but am unable to find anything on Misophonia. Everything I am finding leads back to the first diagnosis.  Does anyone have any experience with these codes, or any idea what the ICD 9 code might be?  THank you in advance for the help.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Oct 12, 2012)

Rae, Hyperacusis and Misophonia both are just about the same just different verbage.


----------

